# Need help with Sonos PLAYBAR remote code for Premiere



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using Premeire with a Sonos PLAYBAR. 

This has worked out well but I am having an issue where the volume starts dropping on the Sonos PLAYBAR over time.

I've learned that I need to program remote code separately for the PLAYBAR which could solve this problem.

Has anyone done this? If so, do you know which remote code specific to Sonos PLAYBAR that should I enter?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

What exactly is happening and what are you trying to do?

Sonos Playbar will accept ANY volume signals you tell it to and a TiVo remote can output ANY volume signals you tell it to. For Example: Even though I have a Samsung TV, I told my Tivo remote to output, and my Playbar to take, Denon volume signals so that my Samsung TV would not pop up annoying volume/mute/audio input displays.

I am thinking this has nothing to do with your issue though.

I sometimes get weird volume problems, most notably some dialog sounding funny sometimes after returning to play from a fast-forward, but a quick replay button tap and it normalizes. I think this has more to do with TiVo's problem outputting clean audio over Optical or HDMI. This has happened in the past and currently happens on ALL my TiVos connected to any sort of device (HT receiver, Soundbars, etc.) other than straight into a TV with speakers. 

If you have a different issue than this (which I believe is just a hiccup decoding, and transporting correct audio formats), then please elaborate and I'll try to help.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Scooter80 said:


> What exactly is happening and what are you trying to do?
> 
> Sonos Playbar will accept ANY volume signals you tell it to and a TiVo remote can output ANY volume signals you tell it to. For Example: Even though I have a Samsung TV, I told my Tivo remote to output, and my Playbar to take, Denon volume signals so that my Samsung TV would not pop up annoying volume/mute/audio input displays.
> 
> ...


My only issue is that I the TV volume when using the Tivo remote over time gets lower and lower on the same volume number. Then the only way to resolve is by pressing the volume+ button the PLAYBAR itself to get the volume back up.

The quality of the audio itself is fine. It's just this issue with volume decreasing over time at the same time level when displayed by the TV.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

For best quality and less issues I highly recommend you disable the speakers on your tv entirely. All sound that is going to the tv is going to come out to the playbar, so there is no need to have the tv sound on or up. There should be a setting in your tv's menus to disable speakers. 

Then I would set you TiVo remote to output volume for a different manufacturer than your tv. This will be found in the TiVo menus. 

Then set your playbar to accept volume commands from that manufacturer you just chose. 

If that doesn't solve your problem, I'm not sure what will.


----------

